# EGR cooler recall



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all
I got this recall from BMW,14 535d
I called the dealer,they said it will take few hours to remove engine parts,inspect and then if they need will order parts to install
I know this is a safety issue but also a :dunno:waste of time to me


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

So?


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

So if BMW have the parts ready to go as they know of this problem all over the world,dealer could inspect and replace parts on the same visit,people have work to do


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

shikbas said:


> So if BMW have the parts ready to go as they know of this problem all over the world,dealer could inspect and replace parts on the same visit,people have work to do


No. The dealer own his stock and pays interest on its financing. BMW AG, BMW NA are not the independent franchisee dealer.


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

shikbas said:


> So if BMW have the parts ready to go as they know of this problem all over the world,dealer could inspect and replace parts on the same visit,people have work to do


The whole process of inspecting, getting approval etc is a process in itself and took me over half the day today since we need to take pictures and submit them for BMW NA to look at. then we need to order parts which are only released when BMW NA gets the pictures and releases them for the specific vin. This isnt going to be a fast process just yet.

One i did today needs intake, egr cooler and egr valve. and parts had to submit a ticket to BMW NA and they submitted the ticket at 1pm ish and still didnt hear back by 5pm . i probably wont see parts till monday or tuesday if im lucky.


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

Dealer couldn't be making stock of parts that he couldn't even use... 
And parts aren't all equal; egr coolers aren't all the same for the several models.


Doug Huffman said:


> No. The dealer own his stock and pays interest on its financing. BMW AG, BMW NA are not the independent franchisee dealer.


:thumbup:


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you all for the explanations


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

So I took my car in for service yesterday (oil service + EGR recall) and the SA called in the afternoon to tell me that he was keeping it overnight. He mumbled something about a camera issue and that parts wouldn't be available until the following day (today). I haven't found the service folks that this particular dealer to be overly communicative.

I am inferring that this means they inspected and it the EGR was clogged enough that I'm getting new parts. We shall see.


----------



## jeffilano (Aug 1, 2018)

*Still no word on replacing the EGR*

I have been calling several BMW Service Centers in my state of Florida and none will even take my car in to inspect the EGR. They just say there are no parts available and just keep waiting until they get more information. How is it that other states (NY, OR, CT and TX) are getting replacements already if the deal is there are no parts available to address the recall?


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

shikbas said:


> thank you all for the explanations


except for the one whose answer was. So.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

jeffilano said:


> I have been calling several BMW Service Centers in my state of Florida and none will even take my car in to inspect the EGR. They just say there are no parts available and just keep waiting until they get more information. How is it that other states (NY, OR, CT and TX) are getting replacements already if the deal is there are no parts available to address the recall?


Your experience is the same as here in Idaho, except we only have one dealer. :dunno:


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Same here one dealer
If BMW already knows:dunno: about the issue so just go and replace the cooler with a new part,if it is not clogged now ,it will be in the near future


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Well, I got the car back two days later (!) and was told that my intake was not clogged at all. Apparently their camera broke and the parts they were ordering were for the camera, not my car. Waste of time.


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

The dealer checked my car today and looks good ,no need for replacement,the SA advised that they inspected the egr and the intake,took pictures,sent to BMW engineers who made that decision,at least I know it is good now with additionl few years of extended warranty
:thumbup:


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

Around here, some dealers seems to have replacements in less time than others too.
Some took several weeks, some a few years. 
Maybe the radiadors-type are not the same ? :dunno:


----------

